# Esquema de una Radio Antigüa Philips modelo BE-462A



## Galapacho (Ene 19, 2010)

Hola me gustaria que si alguien me puede proporcional el esquema de una radio antigua de la marca Philips y el modelo BE -462A. Quisiera saber las tensiones que saca el transformador porque esta el transformador quemado y quisiera reparar la radio.

Un saludo


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 19, 2010)

Sacalo y llevalo a bobinar, sino hazlo tu mismo. Lo desarmas y cuentas las espiras del primario y secundario. Mides el grosor del alambre y lo haces de nuevo..

Si hubieses googleado un poco llegas a este link http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/philips_be462a.html


----------



## Galapacho (Ene 20, 2010)

Bracias por responder, pero yo quisiera saber cual son las tensiones de salido del transformador y el esquema de el para sustituirlo y colocar uno que funcione con una tension de entrada de 220V.. Ya he estao investigando por la red y no he encontrado ningun esquema,, si alguien me pudiera aportar alguno.

Un saludo


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 20, 2010)

En el link que te mande, dice que hay 4 diagramas solo que tenes que estar registrado para verlos. Tambien puedes rehacer el transformador en funcion de ese mismo quemado. Haz leido lo que escribi que preguntas lo mismo?


----------



## AZ81 (Ene 29, 2010)

Radiomuseum es un ente aparte aunque se de alta no le pasaran el esquema, es un coto cerrado. Por lo que es de alterna (no universal), el transformador de primario es a 110, 125 y 150V, el secundario por lo que deduzco sera de 275 + 275 + 6´3  este ultimo de 3A y el de alta de 0,150mA.
Antonio.


----------



## julian (Ene 7, 2012)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una radio *Philips B.E. 462 A* desde hace tiempo, y me ha dado por arreglarla
El otro dia se me cayo una chapita de color dorado, de una pieza que lleva muchas,
¿que es esta pieza y para que sirve?
¿se podria pegar o soldar de alguna manera?
Gracias
Un saludo


----------

